# Dual bio sponge setup at DX



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aquarium-double-head-biochemical-sponge-filter-112852

Just saw this. $5.20 and I'm thinking DX is spreading out to some of the other specialty aquarium items as well. Going to see if I can find some co2 flutes.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aquarium-fish-tank-co2-atomizer-system-8-12mm-hose-107659

Owww expanding into aquarium lighting.

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-mode-32x3528-led-white-light-4-led-blue-light-aquarium-lamp-114664 day/night mode


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I love those sponge filters, you can get them on ebay for 2.50 though with free shipping. Got like 5 of them from the seller.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

splur said:


> I love those sponge filters, you can get them on ebay for 2.50 though with free shipping. Got like 5 of them from the seller.


Can you give us a link to the ebay seller?

Thanks


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Can you give us a link to the ebay seller?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160584260159&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:CA:1123

That's the item I bought. If you look up sponge filter, all the ones that look the same from HK are from the same seller.

The only problem is shipping takes a long time, but it gets to you in 3-5 weeks. And for 2.50 a pop, definitely worth the wait. I was going to get the sponge filters from Aqua Inspiration for 10$ each, but they were sold out forever so I took the chance on eBay lol.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I need some too. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I should mention DX has free shipping as well as bulk discounts. I don't work for them but have bought a lot of LED's and LED regulators from them in the past. As the lumen hounds that buy from them know the stuff comes via 'sea turtle' so it takes about 3-4 weeks to get to you. Rare cases around 2 weeks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Daammmnn....

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/550-Paracord...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563aa9f1d ;; on the pricing for 1.


----------

